# زيادة قدرة محرك سيارتك



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

زيادة قدرة محرك سيارتك



هناك العديد من الطرق للحصول على قدرة أعلى من محرك سيارتك. ونستعرض هنا العديد من الأمثلة للوصول إلى ذلك (من الأقل إلى الأكثر تعقيدا/ وتكلفة):

· قم بتغيير رقيقة الحاسب بسيارتك- في بعض الأحيان, ولكن ليس الغالب, يمكنك تغيير أداء السيارة عن طريق تغيير رقيقة ذاكرة التخزين

ROM (read only memory) chip في وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية (ECU) للمحرك. يمكنك شراء هذه الرقائق من متعهدي أجزاء ما بعد التصنيع. وأنه من المفضل قراءة المزيد من التفاصيل عن الرقيقة التي تنوي تركيبها, حيث أن بعض الرقائق تكون غير مفيدة بالنسبة للأداء.

· اعمل على تسهيل عملية دخول الهواء للمحرك- عند نزول المكبس في شوط السحب, فإن مقاومة الهواء سوف تؤدي إلى تقليل القدرة. في بعض السيارات الحديثة تستخدم مجمع سحب مصقول للتخلص من تلك المقاومة. باستخدام منقي هواء أكبر و تقليل طول أنابيب السحب يمكن أيضا أن تحسن الانسياب. باستخدام فلتر أداء للهواء وهو ذو انسياب عالي ومقاومة قليلة للهواء (الزيادة من 10-5 حصان في معظم التطبيقات).

· أعمل على تسهيل خروج غازات العادم- مقاومة خروج الهواء تزيد من الضغط الخلفي مما يصعب عملية خروج غازات العادم, وتقليل قدرة المحرك. في حالة أن أنابيب العادم صغيرة أو أن علبة مخمد الأصوات بها مقاومة عالية فإن ذلك سوف يزيد من الضغط الخلفي. نظام العادم للأداء العالي يستخدم أنابيب عادم كبيرة و علبة مخمد ذات انسياب حر, للتخلص من الضغط الخلفي من نظام العادم. 

· قم بتغيير رأس الأسطوانات والكامات- بعض المحركات لها صمام واحد للسحب وصمام واحد للعادم. بشراء رأس أسطوانات جديدة بأربعة صمامات للاسطوانة سوف يحسن انسياب الهواء بشكل مذهل عند دخول وخروج الهواء وهذا مما يؤدي إلى زيادة القدرة. بالإضافة إلى استخدام كامات أداء عالي سوف تؤدي إلى تغيير كبير وملحوظ في القدرة. 

· أدخل شحنة أكثر داخل كل أسطوانة- عند زيادة مقدار الشحنة لنفس السعة, فيمكنك الحصول على قدرة أكبر من نفس الاسطوانة (كما لو كنت قد قمت بزيادة حجم الاسطوانة). الشحن الجبري (التربو والسوبر Turbo and super charger), يمكن عن طريقهما زيادة مقدار الشحنة داخل الاسطوانات (زيادة كفاءة الامتلاء). هناك بعض الشركات تقوم ببيع هذه المنتجات ما يسمى منتجات ما بعد التصنيع للعديد من السيارات. 

· قم بتبريد الهواء الداخل- حاول أن تحصل على هواء بارد على قدر الإمكان داخل الاسطوانة حيث أن عملية ضغط الهواء سوف زيادة درجة الحرارة. وتقليل درجة حرارة الهواء الداخل سوف يزيد من كفاءة الامتلاء, وإنه كلما سخن الهواء كلما قل تمدده عند حدوث الاحتراق. ولهذا فإن هناك العديد من نظام الشحن الجبري بها نظام تبريد داخلي, نظام التبريد الداخلي (intercooler) هو عبارة عن مشع (ردياتير) خاص من خلاله يمر الهواء المضغوط ليبرد قبل دخوله الاسطوانة. 

· أجعل كل شيء أخف وزناً- الأجزاء الخفيفة تساعد على أداء أحسن للمحرك. فإن كل مرة يقوم المكبس بتغيير اتجاه فإنه يستخدم الطاقة لإيقاف سير المكبس من هذا الاتجاه للاتجاه المعاكس. وكلما خف وزن المكبس كلما قلت الطاقة المطلوبة لتغيير الاتجاه. تقليل أوزان الأجزاء الأخرى كذلك تجعل المحرك يدور بسرعة أعلى, مما يزيد من قدرة المحرك.

· زد من نسبة الإنضغاط - زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط تزيد من قدرة المحرك, حتى حد معين. بعد هذا الحد زيادة ضغط شحنة الهواء والوقود قد تؤدي إلى سبق إشعال (احتراق الشحنة قبل حدوث الشرارة). زيادة رقم الأوكتان للوقود سوف يقلل من حدوث تلك المتاعب. ولهذا فإن محركات سيارات الأداء العالي تحتاج إلى وقود ذو رقم أوكتان عالي حيث أن محركات تلك السيارات تستخدم نسبة إنضغاط عالية لزيادة القدرة. 

· زد من سعة المحرك- كلما زادت السعة كلما زادت القدرة, حيث أن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى استخدام وقود أكثر لكل لفة من المحرك. يكن زيادة السعة بجعل الاسطوانات أكبر. 



أداء كل تلك التغييرات يجعلك تفكر في أنه من الناحية العملية والاقتصادية فإن شراء محرك جديد ذو أداء عالي ووضعه بالسيارة قد يكون أسهل وأرخص. 



المواضيع ذات الصلة الموجودة على الموقع

* استخدام أكسيد النيتروز مع الوقود لزيادة قدرة المحرك 

* نظام تربو انتركولر (الشحن الجبري ذو المشع الداخلي)


منقووووووووووووووللللللللللللللل للافادةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## أمير صبحي (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة....................................................
لو وضحت وظيفة ال ecu تكون مشكورا............................


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

*وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية (ecu) للمحرك*

تاريخ تطور نظام حقن البنزين Gasoline Injection System:



أدت زيادة القوانين الصارمة للحد من تلوث عادم السيارات والمنافسة في تصميم محركات أقل استهلاك للوقود مع المحافظة على قدرة عالية للمحرك في السبعينيات والثمانينيات في القرن الماضي إلى العمل بشكل مستمر لتطوير المغذي (الكربراتير), إلى أن أصبح التطوير لا يجدي نفعاً مع زيادة القوانين صرامة وزيادة المغذي تعقيداً. ومع دخول الإليكترونيات مجال السيارات, تحول نظام إدخال الوقود إلى النظام الإليكتروني للحقن, مستبدلاً بذلك نظام المغذي الأكثر بساطة, والأقل تكلفة, والأقل أجزاء, بنظام الحقن للوقود. 

حقن الوقود يتضمن بخ أو حقن الوقود مباشرة داخل مجمع السحب للمحرك. حيث له العديد من المزايا عن نظام المغذي (الكربراتير). هذه الميزات تتضمن تحسن القيادة في جميع الظروف, تحسين التحكم في الوقود وتوفيره, تقليل الملوثات بالعادم, مع زيادة كفاءة المحرك وزيادة القدرة بالإضافة إلى سهولة عملية الصيانة والإصلاح. 



نظام حفن الوفود الإليكتروني أثبت أنه أدق, وأضمن, وأوفر طريقة لإمداد الوقود إلى محرك الاحتراق الداخلي للسيارات اليوم. نظام حقن الوقود الإليكتروني يجب توفير نسبة الهواء للوقود (هواء/وقود) الصحيحة عند جميع أحمال المحرك, وجميع السرعات,عند كل درجات الحرارة المصاحبة. لتحقيق ذلك يستخدم النظام, نظام أمداد بالوقود, نظام سحب الهواء, حساسات دخل, وحدة تحكم إليكترونية, بخاخات (حاقنات), وبعض نظم التحكم في سرعة أللآ حمل (الحمل الخالي).



على الرغم من أن تقنية حقن الوقود بدأت في الظهور في العشرينات من القرن الماضي 1920, فإنه في الثمانيات 1980 بدأ عندها مصنعي السيارات إلى استبدال نظام المغذي بنظام حقن الوقود الإليكتروني systems electronic fuel injection (EFI). 



وكان أول ظهور لنظام حقن الوقود للسيارات الأمريكية في أواخر الخمسينيات وتابعه ظهور حقن الوقود في السيارات الأوربية في أواخر الستينات, وبدأ التحول إلى حقن الوقود يأخذ تسارع عالي خلال السبعينيات والثمانيات وفي أوائل التسعينات أصبحت معظم السيارات بالعالم تستخدم نظام حقن الوقود الإليكتروني. 



يمكن تصنيف النظم المختلفة لحقن الوقود بعدة طرق كالتالي:

1- حسب طريقة المتبعة لحقن الوقود

‌أ. Mechanicalحقن ميكانيكي 

‌ب. Electro-Mechanicalحقن اليكترو- ميكانيكي 

‌ج. fuel injection (EFI) حقن إليكتروني Electronic



2- حسب شكل الوقود المحقون

‌أ. Continuous fuel injection (CFI) مستمر

‌ب. Intermittentمتقطع 



3- مكان حقن الوقود

أ‌.مركزي Center

- حقن في الخانق Throttle body injection (TBI) 
- حقن في فتحة السحب Port fuel injection (PFI)

ب‌. متعدد النقاط Multi-point injection (MPFI)

- بالترتيب Sequential 

- بالمجموعBatched 
- في نفس الوقت Simultaneous

ج. حقن مباشر Direct injection (DI) 



4- التطور الزمني 

أ‌. – جيترونيك (دي, كي, إل, مونو- جيترونيك), التحكم في حقن الوقود.

ب. – موترونيك (أم, كي أي, مونو- مترنيك), دمج التحكم في حقن الوقود والإشعال.



النظم المختلفة لحقن الوقود:



نظام الحقن بالخانق Throttle body injection:

(هذا النظام يعرف أيضاً حقن أحادي النقطة single point injection, أو حقن وقود مركزي central fuel injection).

العديد من الأنظمة التي ظهرت في البداية كانت حقن بالخانق throttle body injection (TBI) systems والتي كان يتم فيها الحقن في الخانق فوق صمام الخانق, في نفس مكان دخول الوقود عن طريق المغذي. هذا النظام أطلقت عليه شركة جنرال موتورز أسم TBI, وأطلقت عليه شركة فورد أسم CFI (continuous fuel injection). المحركات المجهزة بنظام حقن في الخانق تحولت تدريجياً إلى حقن في فتحة السحب port fuel injection (PFI) systems, والذي تكون فيه البخاخات مركبة على فتحة السحب للاسطوانات.



نظام الحقن المركزي في مجمع السحب Central port injection (CPI):

قامت شركة جنرال موتورز بتطوير هذا النظام والذي قد يطلق عليه نظام حقن الوقود المركزي central port fuel injection (CPFI). هذا النظام يستخدم أنابيب تمتد من الحقن المركزي لتوصيل الوقود عند كل فتحة سحب بدلاً من الخانق. وفي هذا النظام يتم حقن الوقود بشكل مستمر لجميع الفتحات نفس الوقت, وهي طريقة غير مثلى. 





نظام متعدد- نقاط حقن الوقود Multi-point fuel injection (MPFI):

(هذا النظام يعرف أيضاُ ب حقن وقود متعدد الفتحات Multi-port fuel injection, أو حقن وقود بالتتابع sequential fuel injection).
في هذا النظام يتم حقن الوقود في فتحات السحب ما قبل صمام السحب بدلاً من النقطة المركزية في مجمع السحب. هذا النظام يمكن أن يكون بالترتيب sequential, والذي فيه الحقن يتزامن مع كل شوط سحب لكل أسطوانة. أو يكون بالمجموع batched, والذي فيه الحقن يكون لجميع الاسطوانات وبدون توافق مع أي من شوط السحب لأي اسطوانة. أو يكون في نفس الوقت simultaneous, والذي يكون فيه الحقن في نفس الوقت لجميع الاسطوانات. 



نظام الحقن المباشر Direct injection (DI): 

(ويسمى أيضاً حقن مباشر للبنزين gasoline direct injection (GDI))

بعض السيارات الحديثة تستخدم الحقن المباشر. وهو حقن متعدد النقاط والحاقن مركب داخل غرفة الاحتراق. وهذا النظام أكثر تحكم للعادم بإلغائه الجزء المبلل بمجمع السحب. 



نظم الحقن لشركة بوش:

وقد قامت شركة بوش Bosch من جانبها بتطوير نظام حقن الوقود للبنزين, خلال عدة أنظمة للحقن, كما قامت بتطوير نظام يجمع بين نظام الحقن ونظام الإشعال في نظام أطلقت عليه نظام موترونيك لإدارة المحرك Motronic هذا النظام يعمل على التوافق بين الحقن والإشعال وتحسين عوامل التحكم في النظامين مع الأخذ بمتطلبات إجراءات الاحتراق. 



يبين الجدول التالي تاريخ تطور أنظمة حقن الوقود والإشعال الخاص بشركة بوش:


نظم حقن وقود البنزين (Gasoline-injection systems):

دي- جيترونيك 
D-Jetronic 
1967- 1979

كا- جيترونيك 
k-Jetronic
1973- 1995

إل- جيترونيك 
L-Jetronic
1973- 1986

إل أتش - جيترونيك 
LH-Jetronic
1981- 1998

كا أي - جيترونيك 
KE-Jetronic
1982- 1996

مونو- جيترونيك 
Mono-Jetronic
1987- 1997

نظم الإشعال(Ignition systems) :

إشعال بالملف 
Coil Ignition (CI)
1934- 1986

إشعال ترانزستوري
Transistorized Ignition (TI)
1965- 1993

إشعال أشباه الموصلات
Semiconductor Ignition
1983- 1998

النظم المدمجة للإشعال وحقن وقود البنزين
(Combined ignition and gasoline injection systems): 

أم- موترونيك 
M-Motronic
منذ 1979

كي أي- موترونيك
KE-Motronic
1987- 1996

مونو- موترونيك 
Mono-Motronic
منذ 1989




جيترونيك Jetronic



جيترونيك هو الاسم التجاري لنوع تقنية حقن الوقود المسوق عن طريق شركة بوش بداية من 1960 وحتى الآن. شركة بوش أعطت رخصة الفكرة إلى العديد من مصنعي السيارات. ومع مرور الوقت كان هناك العديد من الاختلافات في التقنية, التي تمثل تحسن تقني بالنظام.



- نظام دي- جيترونيك D-Jetronic (1967-1976)-:

هو نظام يعمل عن طريق حساس يقيس ضغط (التخلخل) بمجمع السحب الذي يستخدم لتقدير حمل المحرك (كمية الهواء التي يستخدمها المحرك). هذا النظام في البداية كان يطلق عليه جيترونيك فقط, ولكن الاسم دي- جيترونيك أطلق عليه لتميزه عن الأنواع الجديدة. وقد جاءت التسمية "دي D" من الكلمة الألمانية Druck التي تعني الضغط. ومقدار الضغط هذا يرسل إلى الوحدة الإليكترونية ECU لحساب كمية الوقود المطلوبة.



- نظام كي- لمبدا جيترونيك K-Jetronic (1974-1988):

هو نظام حقن مستمر لوقود البنزين يعمل ميكانيكياً هيدروليكياً يقوم بإدخال الوقود إلى المحرك كدالة لكمية الهواء الداخل. ويحقن الوقود باستمرار من جميع البخاخات, وقد جاءت التسمية "كي K" من كلمة Knotiuerlich الألمانية التي تعني مستمر continuous وقد أطلقت عليه شركات فولكس واجن, أودي, مرسيدس أسم "سي أي سي" والذي يعني نظام الحقن المستمر continuous injection system (CIS). 



- نظام كي- لمبدا جيترونيك : K-lambda Jetronic 
ويمكن مد عمل النظام عن طريق نظام لمبدا لتحكم الدائرة المغلق Lambda closed-loop control للحصول على قيمة منخفضة لغازات العادم. 



- نظام كي أي- جيترونيك (1985-1993)KE-Jetronic:

وللحصول على غازات عادم أقل صرر من ناحية التلوث, أدت إلى إضافة وحدة تحكم إليكترونية ECU إلى النظام, ومنظم ابتدائي للضغط, ومفعل للضغط للتحكم في مركبات خليط الهواء/ الوقود, ليتحول النظام إلى نظام كي أي- جيترونيك KE-Jetronic. وقد يكون مزود أو لا يكون بدائرة (لمبدا) للتحكم, وهو نظام ميكانيكي متحكم فيه إليكترونياً, وهو مصمم على أن يعمل ميكانيكياً في حالة تعطل النظام الإليكتروني. 



- نظام إل- جيترونيك (1974 -1985) L-Jetronic:

وهو نظام يستخدم مقياس تدفق الهواء لقياس مقدار الهواء الداخل للمحرك. يقوم بحقن متقطع للوقود كدالة في كمية الهواء المسحوب بالمحرك, وسرعة المحرك, عدة من العوامل المؤثرة الأخرى. وقد جاءت التسمية "إل L" من كلمة Luft الألمانية والتي تعني هواء, هناك رأي أخر أن التسمية إل جاءت لأن هذا النظام جاء بعد نظام كى مباشرة (الحرف إل يتبع الحرف كى في الحروف اللاتينية). كما يطلق عليه نظام أيه أف سي للحقن injection Air-Flow Control (AFC).



- نظام إل أي- جيترونيك (1981 -1991) LE-Jetronic:

وهو نظام مبسط وأكثر تقدم من نظام إل- جيترونيك. ووحدة التحكم الإليكترونية أرخص تكلفة في الإنتاج وبها مكونات حديثة أكثر. هناك ثلاثة أنواع من أل إي, فهناك أل أي 1 النوع الأساسي, ثم أل أي 2 (1984), به تفعيل بدأ الإدارة البارد بداخل وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية, ولا تحتاج إلى حاقن (بخاخ) لبدأ الإدارة البارد, و مفتاح حراري زمني كما في الأنظمة السابقة. ونظام إل 3 (1989), وهو يستخدم نظام تقني مهجن, وأصبح النظام يقوم باستخدام التقنية الرقمية, وبذلك أمكن القيام تحكم لم يكن القيام به بالنظام السابق. وليس به النظام المغلق لتحكم لمبدا. 



- نظام إل يو- جيترونيك LU-Jetronic (1983-1991):
هو نظام مشابه لنظام أل أي 2- جيترونيك ولكن به دائرة مغلقة لتحكم لمدا لتتماشى مع متطلبات السوق الأمريكية.



- نظام إل أتش- جيترونيك LH-Jetronic (1983-1998):
هو نظام إليكتروني رقمي لحقن الوقود. بدلاً من قياس كمية الهواء المسحوبة داخل المحرك, يتم تسجيل وقياس كتلة الهواء عن طريق السلك الساخن. هذا يجعل تكوين النسبة الصحيحة للهواء/ الوقود مستقلة عن حالة الجو. ويمثل أل أتش LH الكلمة الألمانية Luftmasse-Hitzdraht وهو يعني قياس كتلة الهواء عن طريق السلك الساخن. وهناك العديد من الأنواع المختلفة مثل LH 2.2 الذي يستخدم المتحكم الدقيق لإنتل Intel 8049 (MCS-48) microcontroller, LH 2.4 الذي يستخدم المتحكم الدقيق لسيمنز Siemens 80535 microcontroller. 



- نظام مونو- جيترونيك Mono-Jetronic (1988-1995):

هذا النظام به حاقن واحد مركزي. وهذا النظام يسمي في النظام الأمريكي تي بي أي TBI وهو يختلف عن الأنواع المعروفة الأخرى نقطة الحقن الواحدة بأنه يتعمد على حساس وضع الخانق ليحكم على حمل المحرك. ليس هناك حساسات لقياس انسياب الهواء أو التخلخل بمجمع السحب. والنظام به دائرة التحكم المغلقة للمبدا. ويستخدم تحكم دقيق لإنتل 8051.





نظام موترونيك لإدارة المحركMotronic engine management :


هو أول نظام إليكتروني لإدارة للمحرك والذي يجمع بين نظام جيترونيك مع النظام الإليكتروني للتحكم في توقيت الإشعال في وحدة واحدة. في نظم موترونيك الأولى كان هناك دمج لنظام التحكم في توقيت الإشعال مع النظم جيترونيك الموجودة لحقن الوقود مثل إل و أل أتش, كى وبعض مونو. وقد طورت واستخدمت في سيارات بي أم دابليو BMW 7 Series, قبل أن تستخدم في محركات سيارات فولفو وبورش ابتداء من 1980. 

وحدة التحكم بالنظام تستقبل المعلومات المتعلقة بالسرعة المحرك, وضع عمود المرفق, انسياب الهواء داخل مجمع السحب, درجة حرارة مياه التبريد, ووضع الخانق, وكذلك درجة الحرارة الهواء الداخل للمحرك بعد مروره بالشاحن التربيني و التبريد البيني. 

كما يوجد محول لإرسال معلومات لوحدة التحكم في حالة قيام أي وحدة كهربائية داخلية بالعمل, والتي تحتاج إلى زيادة في سرعة الحمل الخالي. كما يوجد أيضاً حاقن للتشغيل على البارد (بدأ الإدارة البارد) لتوفير وقود غني خلال حالة التشغيل على البارد. 




- نظام كي أي- موترونيك KE-Motronic
هذا النظام مبنى على نظام كي- جيترونيك K-Jetronic لنظام الحقن المستمر. 



- نظام مونو- موترونيك Mono-Motronic
هذا النظام مبني على نظام مونو- جيترونيك Mono-Jetronic لنظام الحقن المتقطع. 

- نظام أم- موترونيك M-Motronic
هذا النظام مبنى على نظام أل- جيترونيك L-Jetronic لنظام الحقن المتقطع في مجمع السحب.

- نظام أم أي- موترونيك ME-Motronic

وهو نظام مدمج لنظام التحكم الإليكتروني للخانق electronic throttle control (ETC) في نظام أم- موترونيك.

- نظام أم أي دي- موترونيك MED-Motronic
وهو نظام يجمع في نظام واحد الحقن المباشر للبنزين, والإشعال الإليكتروني, والتحكم الإليكتروني في الخانق. 



- نظام دي أي- موترونيك (الحقن المباشر للبنزين) DI-Motronic

في المحركات المزودة بحقن البنزين المباشر, تتكون نسبة الخليط للهواء مباشرة داخل غرفة الاحتراق. خلال شوط السحب, يسحب الهواء فقط من خلال صمام السحب, ويتم ضغط الوقود بضغط عالي داخل غرفة الاحتراق بواسطة حاقن خاص. أدت المعايرة المضبوطة, وتحضير وتوزيع الهواء الداخل والوقود لكل شوط احتراق إلى تقليل معدلات استهلاك الوقود وتقليل مستوى الانبعاثات من العادم.

نظام بوش لحقن البنزين المباشر هو نظام تحكم بالعزم torque-controlled system يفتح آفاق جديدة لقطاع الحقن المباشر للبنزين. هذا النظام الذكي يقوم ضبط العوامل المختلفة لكل متطلبات حالات القيادة المتعددة. في الأحمال الجزئية يعمل النظام على توفير خليط فقير من الهواء/ للوقود, وعند الحمل الكامل يوفر خليط متجانس من الهواء للوقود. 




منقول


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 مارس 2009)

الأخ الفاضل م.محمود جمال.

تحية طيبة .

شكرا جزيلا لأمانتك ووفائك , وبالرغم من ان الموضوع منقول من مصدر اخر , انما اردته خيرا ومنفعة للأخرين .

تقبل اعتزازي وتقديري على حضورك الدائم .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

التعديل الالكترونى:



فى هذه الحلقة عزيزى القارئ سنحاول معا ان نفهم نظرية عمل المبرمجين الذين يعيدوا برمجة حاسب السيارة (ECU) من اجل تحسين الادء الرياضى للسيارة واستخراج عدد لا باس به من الاحصنة و ذلك عن طريق تعديل المعلومات المخزنة على الشرائح الالكترونية (Chips) القابلة لاعادة البرمجة والغاء بعض الانظمة المزعجة لمحبي السرعة مثل الغاء نظام تحديد السرعة الالكترونية (Electric speed limiter) كما سنستغرض كيفية عمل الحواسب الالكترونية بالتفصيل .


ما فكرة التعديل الالكترونى:
الفكرة من التعديل الالكترونى هو تعديل حاسب السيارة ECU الاصلى (stock) لاتحسين اداء السيارة و استخراج المزيد من القوة الحصانية عن طريق تغيير الشريحة الالكترونية المخزنة عليها المعلومات المتعلقة بالمحرك (Chip) او عن طريق اعادة برمجتها اما فى حالة التعديل من الطراز الثقيل فقد تحتاج الى تغيير الحاسب باكمله باخر رياضى ذو قدرة اكبر على البرمجة و التعديل.

ما هو حاسب السيارة



اقترن ظهور وحدة حاسب السيارة او ما نطلق عليه
ال ECU مع ظهور تقنية الحقن الالكترونى للوقود(Electric fuel injection) EFI و التى تعتمد فكرة عمل هذه التقنية على حقن الوقود بنسب مختلفة الى محرك السيارة عن طريق رشاشت (فكلما قل عدد دورات المحرك ,كلما احتجنا الى وقودا اقل والعكس صحيح) (Injectors)وطبعا هناك عوامل متغيرة لها شأن بتغيير نسب الوقود المحقون و الذى سينظم هذا العمليات هو حاسب السيارة الذى نطلق عليه ECU الذو هو 
اختصار ل (Engine computer unit)اى بمعنى (وحدة حاسب المحرك) او 
EMS ( Engine management system) و يسمى ايضا بال
DME ( Digital motor electronics) وذلك فى سيارات BMW و Porsche




و حاسب السيارة هو العقل المدبر للمحرك وبدونه لن يعمل المحرك تماما فالمحرك يحتاج الى اشارات لتوجيهه ,فهذا الحاسب موصل بجميع الحساسات (Sensors) المنتشرة فى المحرك ويقوم باستقبال الاشارات او المعلومات التى تبثها هذه الحساسات ومن ثم يقوم بتخزين المعلومات ويتحكم فى المحرك عن طريق هذه المعلومات الواردة ,طبعا هذا بجانب المعلومات الاساسية المخزنة فى الشريحة الالكترونية الخاصة بالحاسب وبنائا على هذه المعلومات يتم التحكم فى اعمل المحرك و ادائه.

من مميزات استخدام الECU:

1- استهلاك اقل للوقود.
2- تلوت اقل بسبب عدم ضخ نسبة كبيرة من الوقود الا عند الاحتياج.


بعض من العمليات التى يتحكم فيها حاسب السيارة :

1-ضخ الوقود داخل المحرك (Fuel injection) .
2-التحكم فى نظام الاشعال (Ignition System).
3-زمن فتح و غلق الصمامات (Variable valve timing) .
4- التحكم فى نظام حفظ التوازن او ما نطلق عليه (Traction control) .
5-التحكم فى نظام (Lunch control) .
6-التحكم فى جهاز ناقل الحركة الاتوماتيك.
7-التحكم فى ضغط الشاحن التربينى (turbo) اذا كانت السيارة مزودة بهذه التقنية.



ملحوظة: 

تحكم الحاسب بمحرك السيارة ليس مقترن ببرنامج ثابت بل هو يعتمد على عدد كبير من المعادلات التى يوجد بها بعض من العوامل المتغيرة التى ياخذها الحاسب فى الاعتبار 
مثل :

1-كثافة الهواء , فمثلا غندما تزيد كثافة الهواء عن المعدل الطبيعى نجد حساس نسبة الهواء يرسل اشارة الى الحاسب بان نسبة الهواء ستزيد و بالتالى يقوم الحاسب بزيادة نسبة الوقود اتوماتيكيا التى يحتاجها المحرك لاكمال عملية الاحتراق.



2-اوكتان الوقود ,
فمثلا عندما يوجد محرك مصمم للتزويد بوقود عالى الاوكتان مثل الوقود اوكتان 95 ويقوم سائق السيارة رغم ذلك بتزويد المحرك بوقود منخفض الاوكتان مثل وقود اوكتان 90 سنجد ان المحرك بدا ينتج عنه اصوات غريبة والتى هى عبارة عن انفجارات عكسية صغير (Detonation) لذا نجد حساس الانفجار العكسي يرسل اشارات الى الحاسب يخبره بان اوكتان الوقود منخفض ويجب تقليل العمليات الكهربائية الخاصة باشعال الوقود حتى تنخفض نسبة الانفجارات العكسية (فكلما زاد اوكتان الوقود كلما قلت نسبة الانفجارات العكسية , كما ان المحركات المصممة بمعادلة انضغات مرتفعة
(High compression ratio) كمحركات سيارات فيرارى تحتاج الى وقود عالى الاوكتان لحفظ محراكتها من خطر الانفجار الداخلى)
لذا نجد ان تزويد المحرك بوقود عالى الاوكتان يحسن من اداء السيارة .

صانعين الحاسبات:

تتجه النسبة الاكبر من مصنعيين السيارات الى اللجوء الى شركات الصناعات الالكترونية من اجل تصنيع الحاسبات الخاصة بسيارتهم ومن ثم تقوم شركة صناعة السيارات ببرمجة الحاسب على حسب موديل االسيارة و اختلاف الكماليات وافضل الشركات انتاجا للحاسبات و الوصلات الالكترونية:

BOSCH, Seimens, Motorola و Magnti Marlli.

انواع التعديل الالكترونى:

نستطيع ان نقول ان هناك ثلاث طرق اساسية لاستخراج القوة عن طريق التعديل الالكترونى:


1- تعديل حاسب السيارة عن طريق اعادة برمجة الرقائق الالكترونية او نستطيع ان نطلق عليه تعديل الرقائق او برمجة الرقائق (Chip Tunning)

2- تغيير الشرائح الالكترونية لحاسب السيارة باخرى رياضية (مبرمجة من احدى شركات التعديل المعروفة مثل HKS اوNESMO ) .


3- تغيير حاسب السيارة بالكامل باخر رياضي قابل للبرمجة و المسمى (Stand alone ECU)

طبعا كل طريقة من هذه الطرق تختلف عن الاخرى وسنتناول الان كل طريقة .




1- تعديل الرقائق (Chip Tunning)

الرقائق الالكترونية (chips) هى الجزئ الالكترونى داخل حاسب السيارة (ECU ) الذى يخزن فيه جميع المعلومات المتعلقة بالسيارة 
, فمثلا سنجد مخزننا فيها معلومات عن كمية معينة من الوقود سوف تضخ عند عدد معين من لفات المحرك وان نظام اشعال المحرك سوف يحرقها فى زمن معين وهكذا.

و نوعية الشرائح المستخدمة فى حاسبات السيارات :

EPROM (Erasable programmable read only memory) 
اى شريحة الكترونية يكتب عليها المبرمج مرة واحدة فقط ولكنها قابلة للمسح و الاعادة اى قابلة لتعديل المعلومات المخزن بها عن طريق استخدام برنامج معين وهذه النوعية من الشرائح هى التى تصلح للتعديل (المشروط)
فيجب على المبرمج الذى سيبرمجها او يعدلها ان يكون ذى ضراية تامة بهذا الموضوع والا يمكن ان تقوم تعديلاته بنتائج عكسية كما ان هذه الشريحة لا تضيع المعلومات المخزنة عليها بانفصال الطاقة الكهربائية عنها.


كيف نقوم باعادة برمجة الشريحة الالكترونية؟

اولا يجي ان نعلم ان لكل طراز سيارة حاسب معين له كود او شفرة خاصة به وان لكل حاسب برنامج خاص به مخزن به جميع المعلومات المخزنة على الحاسب و بعدم وجود هذا البرنامج لن يستطيع المبرمج اعادة برمجة او تعديل حاسب السيارة,

عند توافر البرنامج الخاص بسيارتك ستقوم بتثبيه على حاسبك المحمول ثم سوف تقوم يتوصيله بالسيارة عن طريق مخرج معين يطلق عليه OBD (Onboard diagnostic) وهناك ثلاث انواع من هذه المخارج OBD 0, OBD I , OBD II
و بختلفون فيما بينهم فى انواع الحساسات المستخدمة فى السيارة ومن سنة 1996 حتى الان والاستخدام للمخرج OBD II .

بعد توصيل الحاسب المحمول بالسيارة عن طريق المخرج (Port) OBD II نستطيع الان الدخول الى حاسب السيارة و التعديل عليه عن طريق البرنامج المثبت على الحاسب المحمول.

التعديلات:

بعد دراسة الرسم البيانى الذى يبين مكان خروج القوة بالنسبة لدورات المحرك نستطيع نقوم ببعض التعديلات

1- زيادة نسبة الوقود بطريقة مدروسة او ما نطلق عليه (Fuel Map tuning) .
2- تعديل زمن الاشعال ( تعديل زمن تشغيل شمعات الاحتراق نتيجة للتغير فى نسب دخول الوقود)
3- زيادة عدد لفات المحرك ( نتيجة لزيادة نسبة الوقود و الاشعال نستطيع ان نزيد عدد لفات المحرك)
4- الغاء محدد السرعة الالكترونى (Electronic speed limiter).
5- تعديل زمن تشغيل مرواح التبريد ( البعض يتجه الى تشغيلها طوال الوقت بدل من تشغبلها عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك).
6- التنسيق بين عمل المرواح الاضافية (فى حالة تركيب مراوح تبريد اضافية Fans)
7-زيادة ضغط التربو (وذلك فى حالة المحركات المزودة بتقنية التربو)


2-تغيير الشرائح الالكترونية:


تستطيع تغيير الشريحة الالكترونية (chip) باخرى رياضية مبرمجة خصيصا من اجل نوع سياراتك ولكن انتبه لاختلاف الاصدارات الخاصة بالدول فمثلا لا تشتري شريجة الكترونية من الولايات المنحدة لسيارتك من طراز BMW M3 وهى ذات مواصفات اوروبية و ليست امريكية كما لا تشتري شريحة الكترونية رياضية مخصصة لطراز BMW M3 لتركبها على حاسب سيارة BMW 325 فهى قد تعمل و لكنها قد تؤدى الى خراب محركك 
وتغيير الشريحة الالكترونية افضل لانك ستشترى شريحة مبرمجة ستركب فقط لن تحتاج الى اعادة برمجة كما انها ان تعطلت ستقوم بتركيب الشريحة القديمة و بهذا لن تقف سيارتك عن السير!!!
ولكن احد المشاكل فى هذه الطريقة ان الكثير من شركات التعديل تشترط ان ترسل لهم حاسب سيارتك ليقوموا بتركيب الشريحة و ارساله اليك مرة اخرى.


تغيير الحاسب باخر رياضى (Stand alone ECU)

فى حالة التعديلات من الطراز الثقبل التى تشمل تزود المحرك باجهزة الشحن التربينى التى ستزيد نسبة الهواء الداخل للمحرك بشكل كبير , تغيير مضخة الوقود باخرى اكبر او تركيب مضخات ثانوية تعمل بالتوازى مع الاساسية سيجب علينا تعديل الحاسب ليستوعب الزيادة الكبيرة فى نسب الوقود و الهواء الى جانب تعديل توقيت تشغيل نظام الاشعال (Ignition timing) طبعا الحاسب الاساسي للسيارة (stock) له حد فى التعديل او حد فى مقدار الزيادة لهذا فى هذه الحالة سنظر الى تغيير الحاسب بالكامل باخر ذى قابلية للبرمجة بالكامل من قبل معدل السيارة و تسمى هذه الحاسبات ب (Stand alone ECU) ةتعد شركة MOTEC فى افضل الشركات لانتاج هذه النوعية من الحاسبات.

منقول


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

يقوم بالضغط على دواسة الوقود. 

هذه الدواسة يوجد بها حساس الكتروني ، يقوم هذا الحساس بارسال اشاره كهربائية الى الوحدة الالكترونية فتعلم الوحدة أن السائق ضغط الدواسة وعلى إثر ذلك تقوم الوحدة بارسال اشارة كهربائية إلى البخاخ لزيادة كمية الوقود وبالتالي تزيد سرعة السيارة.

نستخلص من هذا كله أن المهمة الرئيسية تقع على عاتق "وحدة التحكم الالكترونية".

نعود لموضوعنا الرئيسي وهو نظام قطع الوقود أو الـ Cut Off. يوجد حساس خاص لسرعة السيارة مهمته الوحيده هو اعلام الوحدة الالكترونية أولاً بأول عن سرعة السيارة. فإذا وصلت سرعة السيارة مثلاً 240 كلم/ساعة ترسل اشارة الى الوحدة الالكترونية بالسرعة الحالية للسيارة . في هذه الحالة تكون الوحدة الالكترونية مبرجة أساساً على أنه اذا أتت اشارة تقول بأن السرعة وصلت الى 240 مثلاً فإنها تقوم فوراً بقطع التيار الكهربائي عن نظام الحقن (البخاخات) ، وعندها تقل سرعة السيارة بالتأكيد. وليس لهذا علاقة بعداد سرعة السيارة ، لأنه حتى لو تم فصل العداد فإن الحساس الالكتروني الخاص بسرعة السيارة يظل يعمل.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

الحقيقة لم أجد النظام الذي ذكرت بهذا الاسـم (LSD) 
ولكن أعتقد أن الذي تقصده هو نظام (Louck Differeential) وهو نظام قديم كان يستخدم في السيارات السياحية لمنعها من الإنزلاق في المنعطفات (فى حالة الضغط بقوة على دواسة الوقود) ، ولكن هذا النظام أصبح يستخدم في سيارات الدفع الرباعي لمنعها من التغريز في الأماكن الوعرة؟؟؟؟

النظام حالياً أصبح معروفاً ومتوفر تقريباً وفي أغلب السيارات السياحية الكبيرة والمتوسطة ويسمى "جهاز منع الإنزلاق"
وهو أيضاً تتدخل الوحدة الإلكترونية في عمله , وذلك بوجود حساس على العجلات (مثل حساس ABS ) يخبر الوحدة بإنزلاق العجلة (تفحيط) فتقوم بتقليل كمية الحقن تفادياً للإنزلاق.

نعود لموضوع الأخ العزيز "NFS"....

للمعلومية ، كلمة (Differential) تعني بالعربية "التفاضلي" أو "التفاضلية" 
والمقصود بها هنا هو مفاضلة سرعة العجلة اليمنى مع سرعة العجلة اليسرى . 

كيف يتم ذلك؟

أنا أعتقد أن أغلبنا كـ "خليجين" قد جرب قيادة سيارات الدفع الرباعي (الجيوب)..
تلاحظ أنه أحياناً تأتي في أماكن يكون أحد العجلات غير ملتصق بالأرض بشكل كافي مما يؤدي إلى دورانه حول نفسه ( ينزلق ).
عندها يتدخل عمل النظام وهي المفاضلة أي يجعل العجلتين تدور بنفس السرعة ، سواءاً كانت الملتصقه أو المعلقة.


"اذا أردتم شرح طريقة العمل فأنا حاضر ولكن في موضوع آخر لأني لا أريد الإطالة"


وهذا النظام إما أنه يعمل تلقائياً (مثل جيب شيروكي) أو يدوي عن طريق مفتاح خاص في مقصورة القيادة كالعديد من السيارات (لا تحضرني الآن).

وعلى فكــــرة،،،،،،،

أنا أسمع من بعض الأشخاص يقولون:
هناك سيارات دفع رباعي يوجد بها "هزّاز" لمنعها من التغريز؟؟؟؟
هذا الكلام غير صحيح ، فالهزاز المعني هو ما ذكرت سلفاً.

أرجوا أن أكون قد قدمت المفيــــد،،،

وسامحونـــي من أعماق قلوبكم على الإطالة....


التحـــــــــــــــ من صديقكم المخلص ــــــــــــــــيــــــة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يتساءل الكثير عن نظام حقن الوقود المباشر للبنزين ويظل النظام مبهما أو غريبا عند كثيرين لأسباب عديدة كاختلاف انواع النظام بين الشركات وقلة انتاج محركات تعمل بهذا النظام وكون النظام نفسه الآن تحت التطوير المستمر وهذا ما دفعني لجمع كل الأفكار وكل ما يتعلق بهذا النظام محاولا التبسيط والإيجاز قدر المستطاع أملا أن يوفقني الله في إيصال الفكرة 

عرفت محركات البنزين في القرن العشرين باستخدام نظام الشفط لإدخال الوقود إلى اسطوانة المحرك عن طريق القطعة التي تخلط الهواء مع الوقود وهى ما نسميه المكربن (الكربريتر) ففي هذا المكربن يتم شفط الهواء الآتي من الفلتر وعن طريق هذا الشفط يتم ضخ الوقود من حوض صغير داخل المكربن ليتم خلط البنزين ثم تمريره إلى اسطوانة المحرك لتبدأ عملية الاحتراق 
ثم جاءت محاولات من مصنعّين أوروبيين في السبعينات لتنظيم دخول الوقود لأسطوانة المحرك عن طريق بخاخ صمامي يعمل مع الوقود المضغوط من مضخة تدور مع دوران وتوقيت المحرك ويقوم البخاخ برش الوقود على الهواء المسحوب للأسطوانة وسرعان ما عدل المصنعون الفكرة بتعدد البخاخات مع عدد الأسطوانات وهو ما عرف لاحقا بنظام حقن الوقود بعدها دخلت التقنية الاليكترونية في الثمانينات في نظام حقن الوقود فظهرت مضخة وقود كهربية بدلا من المضخة الميكانيكية وحل البخاخ الكهربي محل البخاخ الصمامي المضغوط والتحكم بالتوقيت يأتي من دائرة إلكترونية وعرف بنظام حقن الوقود الالكتروني EFI




لاحظوا جيدا أن كل تلك الطرق لحقن الوقود تتعامل مع الهواء المسحوب للأسطوانة عن طريق الشفط فيكون إدخال الوقود بطريقة غير مباشرة 
أما في نظام GDI حقن الوقود المباشر (Gasoline Direct Injection) فالتعامل يكون مع الهواء المضغوط داخل الاسطوانة نفسها تماما ( كما يحدث في محرك الديزل) حيث يرش البخاخ الوقود على سطح المكبس (البستون) مباشرة و أصبح مكان البخاخ الاليكتروني فوق الاسطوانة ومجاورا للصمامات وشمعة الاحتراق ويترك مكانه القديم في (المانيفولد)



نرجع ثانية للماضي فقد أبصر حقن الوقود المباشر النور على يد مهندسين ألمان لدى شركتي بوش و دايملر بينز عام 1955 حيث ظهر على مرسيدس 300 SL وقد كانت فكرة جديدة حينها إلا أنها لم تستكمل لأسباب فنية وإدارية حينها فبقيت الفكرة طي الماضي 



إلى أن قام مهندسون يابانيون لدى ميتسوبيشى بإعادة صياغة الفكرة مرة أخرى عام 1996 وأضافوا تعديلات جديدة لتناسب التطور في أجزاء المحرك فظهر أول محرك يعمل بنظام حقن الوقود المباشر عام 1998 وكان المحرك 4G93 على ميتسوبيشى جالانت 
ثم توالت الشركات لإنتاج محركات بهذا النظام فقامت فولكسفاجن بتطوير محركات تعمل بنظام حقن مباشر سمته Fuel Stratified Injection (FSI) اى حقن الوقود المطبق ثم تلتها BMW وGM ومازدا
قامت تويوتا بتطبيق التقنية لكن مع تعديل هو ازدواجية نظام الحقن العادي الغير مباشر والحقن المباشر حيث أصبح لكل اسطوانة بخاخان واحد على المانيفولد وواحد مباشر مدمج مع الرأس وظهر على المحرك 2GR-FSE عام 2006


ما هو الجديد في محركات GDI ؟



الجديد هو التغييرات في قطع المحرك نفسها قبل قطع نظام الحقن حيث تم التعديل على الرأس لفتح مكان للبخاخ المباشر مع إضافة مضخة وقود ميكانيكية نعمل مع دوران المحرك وتعديل الصمامات لتلائم الضغط الناشىء عن الاحتراق المنحدر كما يتطلب تعديل المكبس حيث أصبح مجوفا من جهتين لعمل مجال لانحدار الاحتراق كما يتطلب تعديل مقاسات الإزاحة لتناسب تجاويف الاحتراق على سطح المكبس



البخاخ المباشر :



بالنسبة للبخاخ المباشر فهو بخاخ الكتروني مثل البخاخ المعروف في EFI ويستمد الوقود من المضخة عبر أنبوب او قضيب الوقود المضغوط ويستقبل إشارة الفتح من وحدة التحكم الالكتروني ECU لكنه صمم ليعمل على ضغط وقود أقوى ودرجة حرارة عالية ونسب انضغاط كبيرة وهو يشابه بخاخ الديزل بمحركات D4D

مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية HIGH PRESSURE PUMP :



هى مضخة ميكانيكية ذات ضغط عالى تعمل مع دوران المحرك وغالبا تكون مرتبطة مع عمود الكام أو مع سلسلة أو سير التوقيت (التيمينج TIMING ) وتستقبل هذه المضخة الوقود مضغوطا من مضخة كهربية عادية داخل أو خارج خزان الوقود ثم يتم ضغط الوقود بدرجة عالية عن طريق المضخة الميكانيكية إلى أنبوب ضغط الوقود ثم الى البخاخ وترتبط المضخة بوحدة التحكم الالكتروني ECU (الكمبيوتر) حيث يتم التحكم إلكترونيا بضغط الوقود عن طريق صمام كهربي داخل المضخة 

حساس ضغط الوقود FUEL PRESSURE SENSOR :



وهو حساس الكترونى عادى مركب مع انبوب ضغط الوقود ووظيفته قياس ضغط الوقود داخل الانبوب ومن ثم ارسال الاشارات الى وحدة التحكم ECU حيث يتم ارسال اشارات الى مضخة الوقود الميكانيكية بفتح او اغلاق صمام ضغط الوقود للحفاظ على ضغط الوقود من الزيادة او النقصان

مميزات نظام الحقن المباشر GDI :
ضمان الاحتراق التام للوقود داخل الأسطوانة مقارنة بالمحركات العادية
الأداء العالي للمحرك بإنتاج أعلى قوة وأعلى عزم صافى
الكفاءة العالية للمحرك عند دورات منخفضة 

عيوب نظام الحقن المباشر GDI :
كثرة نواتج الاحتراق من اكاسيد النيتروجين الضارة للبيئة وقد أدى إلى منع النظام في دول أوروبية وبعضها سمحت به مع تركيب مرشحات ومعالجات لنواتج العادم بالسيارة 
قد لا تعمل المحركات الصغيرة بشكل جيد مع النظام لصغر مقاسات الإزاحة



الامانه الموضع منقول لمافيه من فايده للجميع بأذن الله


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

http://abo3lie.maktoobblog.com/729710/%d9%83%d9%8a%d9%81-%d9%8a%d8%b9%d9%85%d9%84-%d9%86%d8%b8%d8%a7%d9%85-efi/


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

اقترن ظهور وحدة حاسب السيارة أو ما نطلق عليه الـ ECUمع ظهور تقنية الحقن الإلكتروني للوقودElectric fuel injection والتي تعتمد فكرة عمل هذه التقنية على حقن الوقود بنسب مختلفة إلى محرك السيارة، وذلك عن طريق رشاشات، فكلما قل عدد دورات المحرك, احتجنا إلى وقود أقل والعكس صحيح.. وطبعا هناك عوامل متغيرة لها شأن بتغيير نسب الوقود المحقون والذي سينظم هذه العمليات هو حاسب السيارة الذي نطلق عليه ECU.



يأتي مصطلح ECU اختصارا لـ Engine computer unit بمعنى (وحدة حاسب المحرك) كما يطلق عليه Engine management system ويسمى أيضا بالـDigital Motor Electronics وذلك في سيارات BMW وPorsche وحاسب السيارة هو العقل المدبر للمحرك وبدونه لن يعمل المحرك تماما، فالمحرك يحتاج إلى إشارات لتوجيهه, فهذا الحاسب موصل بجميع الحساسات Sensors المنتشرة في المحرك ويقوم باستقبال الإشارات أو المعلومات التي تبثها هذه الحساسات، ومن ثم يقوم بتخزين المعلومات ويتحكم في المحرك عن طريق هذه المعلومات الواردة.. طبعا هذا بجانب المعلومات الأساسية المخزنة في الشريحة الإلكترونية الخاصة بالحاسب وبناءً على هذه المعلومات يتم التحكم في عمل المحرك وأدائه.
من مميزات استخدام الحاسب الإلكتروني:
1- استهلاك أقل للوقود.
2- تلوت أقل بسبب عدم ضخ نسبة كبيرة من الوقود إلا عند الاحتياج.

بعض من العمليات التي يتحكم فيها حاسب السيارة :
1-ضخ الوقود داخل المحرك Fuel injection …

2-التحكم في نظام الأشعال Ignition System….

3-زمن فتح وغلق الصمامات.

4-مانع الانزلاق الدفعي أو ما نطلق عليه Traction control.

5-التحكم في نظام Launch control .

6-التحكم في جهاز ناقل الحركة الاتوماتيكي.. مع العلم أن ناقل الحركة له حاسب خاص به.

7-التحكم في ضغط الشاحن التوربيني "توربو" إذا كانت السيارة مزودة بهذه التقنية.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

تحكم الحاسب بمحرك السيارة ليس مقترنا ببرنامج ثابت بل يعتمد على عدد كبير من المعادلات التي يوجد بها بعض من العوامل المتغيرة التي يأخذها الحاسب في الاعتبار
مثل :
1-كثافة الهواء, فمثلا عندما تزيد كثافة الهواء عن المعدل الطبيعي نجد حساس نسبة الهواء يرسل إشارة إلى الحاسب بأن نسبة الهواء ستزيد وبالتالي يقوم الحاسب بزيادة نسبة الوقود التي يحتاجها المحرك أتوماتيكيا لإكمال عملية الاحتراق.
2-أوكتان الوقود فمثلا عندما يوجد محرك مصمم للتزويد بوقود عالي الأوكتان مثل الوقود أوكتان 95 ويقوم سائق السيارة رغم ذلك بتزويد المحرك بوقود منخفض الأوكتان مثل وقود أوكتان 90، سنجد أن المحرك بدأ ينتج عنه أصوات غريبة والتي هي عبارة عن انفجارات عكسية صغيرة (Detonation) لذا نجد حساس الانفجار العكسي يرسل إشارات إلى الحاسب يخبره بأن أوكتان الوقود منخفض ويجب تقليل العمليات الكهربائية الخاصة بإشعال الوقود حتى تنخفض نسبة الانفجارات العكسية -فكلما زاد أوكتان الوقود كلما قلت نسبة الانفجارات العكسية-, كما أن المحركات المصممة بمعادلة انضغاط مرتفعة
High compression ratio كمحركات سيارات فيراري تحتاج إلى وقود عالي الأوكتان لحفظ محركاتها من خطر الانفجار الداخلي، لذا نجد أن تزويد المحرك بوقود عالي الاوكتان يحسن من أداء السيارة.



صانعو الحاسبات:
تتجه النسبة الأكبر من صانعي السيارات للجوء إلى شركات الصناعات الإلكترونية من أجل تصنيع الحاسبات الخاصة بسيارتهم، ومن ثم تقوم شركات صناعة السيارات ببرمجة الحاسب على حسب موديل السيارة واختلاف الكماليات وأفضل الشركات إنتاجا للحاسبات والوصلات الإلكترونية:
"موتورولا" و"سيمنس" و"بوش" و"ماجنتي مارللي" وغيرهم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## deghidy (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود والامانه 
وفقكم الله


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على هذه المعلومات .. مع تحياتي .
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حضرة المهندس م.محمود جمال لدي سياره من نوع فورد ( ما شاء الله ) علما بأنها استعمال امريكي اول ما اشتريتها كان اداء المحرك جميل جداً وكانت قدرتها اكثر من المتوقع اي انها عند الدوس على دواسة البنزين دوسة بسيطه كانت تندفع بسرعه وهذا شي كان يعجبني فيها .. وبعد فترة ظهر مؤشر المحرك بلوحة العداد وذهبت بها الى المجمع لايجاد سبب ظهور المؤشر واصلاحه وقد عملوا فصح كمبيوتر للمحرك لايجاد المشكله واتضح بأن بلف الهواء لا يعمل بشكل جيد وتم تغيره وبعد استلامي لها وجدت بأن اداء المحرك قد قل ولم يعد كالسابق . 
فهل يمكن من حضرتك افادتي ؟ 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ، وبارك الله فيك 
ويجعل هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك.
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (3 يناير 2010)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حضرة المهندس م.محمود جمال لدي سياره من نوع فورد ( ما شاء الله ) علما بأنها استعمال امريكي اول ما اشتريتها كان اداء المحرك جميل جداً وكانت قدرتها اكثر من المتوقع اي انها عند الدوس على دواسة البنزين دوسة بسيطه كانت تندفع بسرعه وهذا شي كان يعجبني فيها .. وبعد فترة ظهر مؤشر المحرك بلوحة العداد وذهبت بها الى المجمع لايجاد سبب ظهور المؤشر واصلاحه وقد عملوا فصح كمبيوتر للمحرك لايجاد المشكله واتضح بأن بلف الهواء لا يعمل بشكل جيد وتم تغيره وبعد استلامي لها وجدت بأن اداء المحرك قد قل ولم يعد كالسابق .
> فهل يمكن من حضرتك افادتي ؟
> ولك جزيل الشكر


 
للرفع :18:​


----------



## بلال محمد مختار (15 مايو 2010)

يجب أن يكون الموقع به صورلكي يشاهدها الزوار


----------



## Eng 7amdy (16 يوليو 2010)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع يا باشمهندس مع ان تخصصي كهرباء القوى بس الحمدلله بفهم شوية فالمحركات


----------



## ابوالملك (24 يوليو 2010)

جيد جيد


----------



## ابوالملك (24 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (4 أغسطس 2010)

بجد معلوماااااااااااات قيمة جدا جدا


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (7 أغسطس 2010)

الله علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## moskva (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا على هذه المواضيع الهادفة .


----------



## صهيب مسلم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا للكاتب وللناقل*


----------

